# Dossier "Téléchargements Mail" et pièces jointes



## KARMIN Photographie (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste une question concernant le Téléchargements Mail.
J'ai besoin de faire un peu de place sur mon MacBook pro.
Est-ce que les fichiers attachés dans Téléchargements Mail peuvent être placer dans la corbeille et supprimés sans les supprimer dans le courrier original?
Idem pour les fichiers de type rendez-vous dans l'agenda? Est ce que je peux les supprimer du Dossier Téléchargements Mail sans disparaître définitivement de l'agenda?

Merci de votre réponse.
KARMIN.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,


KARMIN Photographie a dit:


> Est-ce que les fichiers attachés dans Téléchargements Mail peuvent être placer dans la corbeille et supprimés sans les supprimer dans le courrier original?


A mon avis : non.

Il doit y avoir un "lien" entre la pièce jointe présentée dans le Mail et le dossier (chez moi) ma maison / bibliothèque / Mail Downloads


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juin 2011)

Extrait de l'Aide d'Onyx dans _Nettoyage > Divers_ : 





> Éléments du dossier Téléchargements Mail :
> Ce dossier, situé dans le dossier Bibliothèque de votre répertoire de départ, contient une copie des pièces jointes que vous ouvrez dans l'application Mail. Pour supprimer ces copies, sélectionnez cette option




Le lieu de stockage durable des pièces jointes sur le Mac est quant à lui dans les _~/Biblio/Mail/Mailboxes/.mbox/Attachments_ : on peut détruire les copies de _Téléchargements Mail_ sans toucher à ces dossiers.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le lieu de stockage durable des pièces jointes sur le Mac est quant à lui dans les _~/Biblio/Mail/Mailboxes/.mbox/Attachments_ : on peut détruire les copies de _Téléchargements Mail_ sans toucher à ces dossiers.


Je me coucherai moins bête ce soir 
Merci pour cette info


----------



## KARMIN Photographie (1 Juillet 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Extrait de l'Aide d'Onyx dans _Nettoyage > Divers_ :
> 
> 
> Le lieu de stockage durable des pièces jointes sur le Mac est quant à lui dans les _~/Biblio/Mail/Mailboxes/.mbox/Attachments_ : on peut détruire les copies de _Téléchargements Mail_ sans toucher à ces dossiers.


Merci de cette information.
Bonne journée !
KARMIN Photographie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A mon avis : non.
> 
> Il doit y avoir un "lien" entre la pièce jointe présentée dans le Mail et le dossier (chez moi) ma maison / bibliothèque / Mail Downloads


Moi aussi j'adore Enki Bilal...
Bonne journée !

KARMIN Photographie.


----------



## Kallune (8 Janvier 2012)

Je viens de découvrir par hasard ce dossier _Mail downloads_  :afraid:  (ça c'est pour François  )
Du coup, en farfouillant sur le forum, je trouve ce topic et le remonte.

J'aime pas que mbp fasse des trucs dans mon dos...
Moi qui me suis toujours emm... à sauvegarder les PJ importantes , je découvre qu'elles se trouvent donc *trois* fois sur l'ordi. Passe encore pour les PJ importantes, mais je trouve dans ce _mail downloads_ un certain petit logo totalement inutile en douze mille exemplaires, et certaines PJ que j'ai ouvertes plusieurs fois en autant d'ex. que de lectures.

J'ai donc jeté le contenu de _mail downloads_, et je constate qu'en effet, les PJ n'ont pas disparu de Mail, preuve qu'elles sont bien enregistrées autre part (à mon avis dans bibli>mail>pop[mon adresse]>inbox)

Je ne suis pas sur Lion, mais sur Snow Leopard. 
Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un, on peut purger sans inconvénient ce dossier qui fait de la gonflette (une bonne précaution avant de jeter, faire une sauvegarde, on ne sait jamais).

Et voici ma question subsidiaire du jour : peut-on empêcher Mail de stocker là les PJ, ou faut-il se résigner au nettoyage ?


----------



## Aliboron (8 Janvier 2012)

Kallune a dit:


> Moi qui me suis toujours emm... à sauvegarder les PJ importantes , je découvre qu'elles se trouvent donc *trois* fois sur l'ordi. Passe encore pour les PJ importantes, mais je trouve dans ce _mail downloads_ un certain petit logo totalement inutile en douze mille exemplaires, et certaines PJ que j'ai ouvertes plusieurs fois en autant d'ex. que de lectures.


Comme tous les logiciels de messagerie, Mail enregistre une copie des pièces jointes lorsqu'on ouvre celles-ci directement dans Mail (exercice de vérification facile à faire) que ce soit d'un double-clic ou seulement en prévisualisation avec Coup d'oeil. On peut regretter qu'Apple n'ait pas jugé bon de faire en sorte que ces fichiers soient de type temporaire et soient effacés automatiquement à un moment ou un autre. Ceci étant, les pièces jointes ne sont donc enregistrées trois fois que si elles ont été ouvertes directement dans Mail : on peut éviter cet enregistrement en faisant directement un enregistrement de la pièce jointe avant de la consulter. 

Avec Thunderbird, c'est par défaut sur le bureau que le fichier est enregistré (mais on peut changer cette destination dans les préférences, onglet "Pièces jointes"). Pas d'effacement automatisé non plus (on a régulièrement des messages d'utilisateurs qui s'en plaignent).

Avec Outlook 2011, c'est dans ~/Bibliothèque/Caches/TemporaryItems/Outlook Temp/ que ça se passe mais ce dossier est cette fois vidé lorsqu'on quitte l'application.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron aussi) : _
*On profite de cette remontée pour déménager vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!*


----------



## Kallune (8 Janvier 2012)

Ah! mais c'est pire : si tu jettes 10 coups d'oeil sur la PJ, tu la retrouves 10 fois dans _Mail Download_
Y a pas à se demander ensuite pourquoi le dossier _Mail_ enfle démesurément.
La facilité de "coup d'oeil" est si agréable (je ne vous raconte pas le nb de cartes de voeux en ce moment), c'est bien dommage qu'on ne puisse pas paramétrer l'effacement dans les préf.
Enfin, maintenant, je le sais,  c'est comme le ménage, faut pas oublier de passer dans les coins de temps en temps !


----------

